
New Image Shows Antarctica's Melting Iceberg Broken Into Pieces - ianwalsh
http://www.newsweek.com/nasa-antarctica-melting-iceberg-pieces-766862
======
mirimir
So what's going on with the edges? They don't match. Are the fragments
stacking because of the upflow?

[https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/under-the-midnight-
sun](https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/under-the-midnight-sun)

~~~
scoggs
I'm not positive but wouldn't the edges be most likely to melt and lose their
"matching" features given the rapidness with which the ice itself is melting?

~~~
mirimir
Maybe. But looking more closely, I'm pretty sure that fragments have shifted,
rotated, and stacked.

------
exogeny
I'm looking forward to the future value of my oceanfront property in
Pittsburgh.

~~~
dang
Would you please stop posting unsubstantive comments to Hacker News?

~~~
hyperbovine
I for one thought it was worthy of a chuckle...

